# Splicing steel cable



## Kneejerk Bombas (Aug 19, 2007)

I saw a guy do it once. He untwisted one end and in just a few seconds he had it spliced to another end. I wish I would have watched closer.
Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## John Ellison (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes it is pretty common on west coast logging shows to do a lot of splicing. There are several different splices that are used on different size line in different applications. Eye splices and long splices. 
Are you talking about an eye splice that was done quickly without a marlin spike? If so it was probably what is known as a farmers eye. Not a very strong splice but more of an emergency quick splice. Really simple to do.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Aug 19, 2007)

The guy that did it did an end to end splice, but it looked like it could be done into an eye splice the same way.

Learn me how.


----------



## clearance (Aug 19, 2007)

I have a couple of splicing manuals, the newest one is from the W.C.B. of B.C. It is called Splicing manual 1992 ISBN 0-7726-3459-9A
The phone number to order is 604-276-3068 
Fax 604-279-7406
This is a 100 page book that shows you how to make loggers, common long, short long, passing, rolled eye, marine, and farmers eye splices. Step by step, with pictures for every step. Also shows how to cut wire rope, make a couple of knots and a few other things.


----------



## John Ellison (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Maas said:


> The guy that did it did an end to end splice, but it looked like it could be done into an eye splice the same way.
> 
> Learn me how.



Most all wire rope for logging is what is known as 6x19 (strands and no. of strands in a str.)and has a core. As far as I know in logging applications it is always spliced with three tucks,an over one and under two method. Other types of cable are spliced in different ways, or can be.
I think I know what splice you are talking about, but I cant use the loggers term because of modesty. In the finished splice did the two lines lay side by side for a few inches and then mesh into each other? What size line was it and did he use a marlin spike?
A long splice is the best way to join two ends but time consuming. Four guys can easily spend 30 min. to long splice a 7/8 haulback.
I dont think that I could talk any body thru a splice, cept maybe a farmers eye and its not really a splice. Like clearance said a book with some good photos is the only way I could think of and then it would still be difficult without someone there or at least it would be for me. 
Smaller sizes like less than 1/2" are way easier than anything bigger.


----------



## clearance (Aug 19, 2007)

John, even after looking at the pictures I am still kind of lost, I would never make it on a rigging crew, maybe bucking on the landing. Anyways, when it comes to cables I use Crosby clamps, simple, but they won't run through a block. "Never saddle a dead horse"


----------



## John Ellison (Aug 19, 2007)

clearance said:


> John, even after looking at the pictures I am still kind of lost, I would never make it on a rigging crew, maybe bucking on the landing. Anyways, when it comes to cables I use Crosby clamps, simple, but they won't run through a block. "Never saddle a dead horse"



Its been a long time, but I used to splice a lot. I can look at the pics and they are confusing to me too.
Yea, I always liked that one Never saddle etc, Its supprising how many times you see them on backwards or one in one direction and another the opposite.


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 19, 2007)

Mike Maas said:


> I saw a guy do it once. He untwisted one end and in just a few seconds he had it spliced to another end. I wish I would have watched closer.
> Anyone know how to do this?


The big question is, was it cable or wire rope?


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 20, 2007)

I watched a couple seamen splicing a line on a ship once. That cable was huge, bigger than my leg. Amazing procedure.

Harry K


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Aug 21, 2007)

Tree Machine said:


> The big question is, was it cable or wire rope?



I don't know the difference, but he unraveled both ends, stuck them together and rewrapped them, no tools, and in about a minute. I think the strands were laying next to each other.


----------



## John Ellison (Aug 21, 2007)

Did you see them actually use the line or was he just fooling around with it? I think it would have to be tucked to be used for anything that required the strength of unbroken line. I have never used anything less than 3/8 but you need a marlin spike even for it. For small line you can grind a passable spike out of a car valve.You could roll two pieces togeather to where it looks like its ready to go but you would not have any strength.
Not sure but I thought all wire rope was cable, but all cable is not wire rope.


----------



## arigger (Aug 22, 2007)

Here's my go at explaining...
I think what you saw was an end for end version of what I know as a 'Molly Hogan'. A good splice, if not the most secure.

Your rope is constructed of 7 strands. Split 3 from 4 so as to have two parts of almost equal size. [Hint: leave the core strand in the tail with 4 strands.] unwind [?] inches/feet. Go big here. The most wonderful thing about modern wire rope is that it is pre-formed... Meaning that you can unwind it and then rewind it back together again. So, what you'll have to do in this case is pair the 3 legged tail of one end with the 4 legged tail of the other and re wind them. Start from the middle of the unwound tail toward the end/ throat of the split. Repeat for the other pair of tails. 
Try this a couple of times with 1/8" or 3/16" to get a feel.
To make an eye, unwind several turns and cross them back over each other, forming an overhand knot. Be sure you are twisting the correct direction. Re wind toward the throat. Finishing is up to the individual... I like the idea of re twisting the two tails together and using shrink tube... Sweet looking for stuff around the house etc...:yoyo: 
Hope it helps.


----------



## Mitchell (Sep 4, 2007)

*I throw on a clamp*



arigger said:


> Here's my go at explaining...
> I think what you saw was an end for end version of what I know as a 'Molly Hogan'. A good splice, if not the most secure.
> 
> Your rope is constructed of 7 strands. Split 3 from 4 so as to have two parts of almost equal size. [Hint: leave the core strand in the tail with 4 strands.] unwind [?] inches/feet. Go big here. The most wonderful thing about modern wire rope is that it is pre-formed... Meaning that you can unwind it and then rewind it back together again. So, what you'll have to do in this case is pair the 3 legged tail of one end with the 4 legged tail of the other and re wind them. Start from the middle of the unwound tail toward the end/ throat of the split. Repeat for the other pair of tails.
> ...



The fellow who showed me that trick suggest leaving enouph tail on both ends to wire rope clamp it back to the main cable. I think his thought was if it was being used in a dynamic environment like a tree cable it would make it extra secure. Not sure of the fellows credentials other then owning a store that sold that kind of stuff to loggers.


----------

